# محاضرات فيجول بيسك 6.0 للمهندسين الكيمياويين



## amjedali (30 أكتوبر 2007)

ارفق ملفيين لمحاضرات (النظري والعملي) على هيئة pdf file لمادة الفيجول بيسك الاصدار السادس للمستويين المبتدا والمتوسط لطلاب كلية الهندسة وقريبا ارفق لكم المستوى المتقدم لاستخدام هذه اللغة في تصميم الوحدات الصناعية للمهندسين الكيميائيين مثل (اعمدة التقطير متعدد المكونات والمبادلات الحرارية) وشرح علاقة الهندسة الكيمياوية بهندسة البرمجيات


----------



## matatta (31 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## amjedali (1 نوفمبر 2007)

انشاء الله توجد محاضرات اخرى في استخدام الحاسب في تخصص الهندسة الكيمياوية


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور جاري تحميل


----------



## المهندس علي ماجد (2 نوفمبر 2007)

شكر خاص الى الاستاذ أمجــــــــد المحترم على الموضوع 
نحن طلاب كليــــــــــــة الهندسة الكيمياوي نشكر الاستاذ أمجد المحترم ونطلب المزيد من المشاركات في موضوع الفيجول بيســـك 0.6 مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع التقدير
الطالب : علي نجم عبداللة
الطالب : ماجد ذبيــــح حســـــــــــــــــــــ:19: :73: :16: ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــين


----------



## المهندس علي ماجد (2 نوفمبر 2007)

تحيــــــــــــة طيبــــــــــــــــة 
هل يمكن مساعدتنا عن موضوع ( تصميم معمل أنتاج الورق ) عن طريق مقدمة عن الورق والخواص الفيزيائيـــــــــة والكيميائيــــــــــة وكل ماهو مرتبط بالموضوع مع التقدير 
الطالب : ماجد ذبيح حســــــــــــــــــــين 
الطالب : علي نجـــــــم عبداللّــــــــــــة


----------



## بلدي (3 نوفمبر 2007)

نحن في إنتظار المستوى المتقدم ، ولك كل الود والإحترام على هذا المجهود ، نسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ، وأن يكون صدقة جارية

م. وسام


----------



## softchem (3 نوفمبر 2007)

thanks a lot my brother


----------



## alaa abdulrazaq (6 نوفمبر 2007)

تسلم استاذ امجد ياورد
الاخ ماجد ذبيح كفاك من الرسائل العدوانية التي ترسلها:5: 
تحياتي 

البصرة
العراق


----------



## Prof.Firas (6 نوفمبر 2007)

الأخ العزيز ( استاذ امجد) ابو احمد
هذا دائما الي اتوقعه منك العمل المتميز و الراقي.
تحياتي لك و كل التوفيق 

اخوك 
فراس البدران 
Uk


----------



## المهندس علي ماجد (28 نوفمبر 2007)

تحياتي لكم ولكل أعضاء المنتدى مع التقدير


----------



## عقيل الربيعي (6 مارس 2008)

لقد حملت الملفات عدة مرات يا أخ أمجد ولم يفتحها برنامج Adobe Readr لوجود خلل فيها أرجو منك المساعدة في ذلك مع تمنياتي لك بالموفقية وشكرا لك


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (6 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر
من مواضيعي

_*دعوه غير المسلمين للاسلام ,هل انت من الدعاه؟*_ _* حوار مع الشيخ محمد بن عمرو عبداللطيف رحمه الله عليه*_ _*all excel functions*_
_* أخترت لكم .............*_ _* أسري المسلمين .... واعزاه... واعزاه... واعزاه*_ _*البركة في الراتب أو البركة في المال عموماً !!*_
_* كشف حساب ..... ماذا قدمت لمنتدي المهندسين العرب*_ _* إحياء سنه الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم*_ _* ستون نصيحة للزوجة المسلمة*_
_* موقع روح الاسلام www.islamspirit.com*_ _*كيف تصبح مميزا ؟؟؟ ... او حتى مشرف ..!!!(منقول)ارجو التثبيت*_ _* Tekla structures Detailing and Design Software*_​​


----------



## حسام ح (6 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## الكيميائي007 (6 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohandes wa7sh (10 مارس 2008)

مشكور على هذا


----------



## المهندس علي ماجد (10 مارس 2008)




----------



## سامان الساماني (10 مارس 2008)

شكرا على هذا الجهد المبذول من قبلكم


----------



## برزان درويش (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذي العزيز اتمنالك كل النجاح والموفقية


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيز وننتظر التكلمة .........


----------



## ham66jack (10 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
مشكور


----------



## khalid elnaji (10 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي ومشكوووووووووووووووووووور كتير


----------

